# Trainer in Orange County CA



## SEFMD (Jun 17, 2018)

I am in need (really getting frustrated and tired and need help!) of a trainer with familiarity with GSDs/Working Line dogs in the Orange County CA area.

I would welcome your suggestions!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

bump ^^


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

I live in OC, CA. I'm currently using the source below. I used them with my prior GSD as well. Check out their website at the link below. I'm currently attending a class they hold in the city of Orange (Sunday a.m. and/or Wed. p.m.) It's outdoors, in an industrial business park area. Harvey welcomes new people to come and observe. Phone number is on the website. 

They hold classes in Chino as well. Students can attend classes at both locations and on multiple days

There are various breeds of dogs in the beginner's class that I attend. There are usually 5-6 GSD's in the class. Harvey owns GSD's

*Allen's Sandstone Dog Training*
Contact: Harvey Allen

Allen's Sandstone Dog Training

https://www.facebook.com/RudeK9.ASDT/photos/a.608678015937977/1145636692242104/?type=3&theater


----------



## bkealer (Mar 27, 2017)

Go with Gabe from K9Answers. He used to work for Taylor Made Working Dogs but branched off on his own. I've been going to him every week or every other for the last 6 mo.

I have one sport dog GSD (IPO) and another GSD that is just a companion dog. Seen great results with him.


----------

